# 29 Zoll, 21:9 Monitore sinnvoll für Gamer?



## Cubefish (24. Januar 2013)

*29 Zoll, 21:9 Monitore sinnvoll für Gamer?*

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit 21:9 Monitoren, wie zum Beispiel dem LG29ea93-p-Cinema: http://www.redcoon.de/B431528-LG-ELECTRONICS-Flatron-29EA93-P-Cinema-21-9_Monitore?refId=basede gemacht? Insbesondere die zocktauglichkeit würde mich interessieren. Werden Auflösungen wie 2560x1080 überhaupt unterstützt, oder bleiben da links und rechts Balken, bzw. wird das Bild gequetscht? 
Nur zum arbeiten, oder mal zum Movie schauen im Originalformat bestimmt recht geil, aber zockbar?

Danke, Cube


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: 29 Zoll, 21:9 Monitore sinnvoll für Gamer?*

Wieso zwei threads?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/257332-designmonitor-suche-optisch-und-technisch-anspruchsvollen-27er.html


----------



## Omen_IT (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: 29 Zoll, 21:9 Monitore sinnvoll für Gamer?*

Habe diesen auch bei Alt...  gesehen leider bei den Preis ein Traum aber um den Preis bekommst du auch 27 Zöller mit 2560/1440 Pixel daher denke ich macht das keinen Sinn !
Bei ca 400€ beginnt es interessant zu werden! 

Hoffe du hast genug Power! ( Denke min 670 GTX -580 GTX -7950 )


----------



## Westcoast (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: 29 Zoll, 21:9 Monitore sinnvoll für Gamer?*

der LG geht ja ganz schön in die breite, also mein fall wäre es nicht. 600 euro sind aber für die features angemessen, dieser bietet einiges.


----------



## Cubefish (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: 29 Zoll, 21:9 Monitore sinnvoll für Gamer?*

@ power: was denn... Man darf nur einen?  Um offen zu sein, verstehe ich Deine Frage nicht?! Wo siehst Du da ein Doppelposting? Ich vermute, Du hast den Text in übereifriger Erfüllung Deiner Pflicht als Hüter des Rechts und der Ordnung in diesem Forum, nur flüchtig überflogen, gelle? Lies doch nochmal und erkläre mir, was Du meinst.  ... bin gespannt.

@Omen: Jepp... power ist genug da. I7 3770k, gtx 680 Phantom 4 Gig... Ich denke das passt locker. 
Was mich vielmehr interessiert, ist die Frage nach der Unterstützung, durch die Titel... soll heißen, unterstützen die Games überhaupt die Auflösungen??

@ Westcoast: Jepp... ist echt ein kleines, geiles Monster... Aber wenn's nicht unterstützt würde, wären's dennoch Perlen vor die Säue.

Hmm... Noch bin ich nicht weiter...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: 29 Zoll, 21:9 Monitore sinnvoll für Gamer?*



Cubefish schrieb:


> @ power: was denn... Man darf nur einen?  Um offen zu sein, verstehe ich Deine Frage nicht?! Wo siehst Du da ein Doppelposting? Ich vermute, Du hast den Text in übereifriger Erfüllung Deiner Pflicht als Hüter des Rechts und der Ordnung in diesem Forum, nur flüchtig überflogen, gelle? Lies doch nochmal und erkläre mir, was Du meinst.  ... bin gespannt.
> 
> @Omen: Jepp... power ist genug da. I7 3770k, gtx 680 Phantom 4 Gig... Ich denke das passt locker.
> Was mich vielmehr interessiert, ist die Frage nach der Unterstützung, durch die Titel... soll heißen, unterstützen die Games überhaupt die Auflösungen??
> ...


 
Ja man sollte nur einen Thread eröffnen
Einer reicht um es zu besprechen deswegen ist der 2te ja auch schon zu.


----------



## Cubefish (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: 29 Zoll, 21:9 Monitore sinnvoll für Gamer?*

*laaaaaach* so ein Schwachsinn... 

Ich will drei Antworten, zu drei unterschiedlichen Themen... Die packe ich doch nicht in einen Threat, dann bekomme ich ja niemals ne Antwort. ) Sry Mann... das war in kleinster Weise eine nachvollziehbare Begründung für Dein Erstposting. 

Ich stelle die Frage wieder rein.


----------



## Blauschwein (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: 29 Zoll, 21:9 Monitore sinnvoll für Gamer?*

Auf die Art wirst du viel Freude hier im Forum haben glaube ich. Ein etwas freundlicherer Einstand bewirkt oft Wunder

Zur Frage kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, vermute aber, dass Bildinformation oben und unten verloren geht.


----------



## Cubefish (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: 29 Zoll, 21:9 Monitore sinnvoll für Gamer?*

@ Blauschwein
Danke für Deinen sicherlich gutgemeinten Einwand...  aber ich bin nicht hier um Freunde zu gewinnen, sondern weil ich dies für ein Fachforum hielt und entsprechend versierte, fachlich kompetente Antworten suchte... ist ja immerhin das PCGames Hardware Forum und nicht irgendeine Nerdvereinigung.

Wenn mir hier nicht mal Moderatoren die Frage beantworten, warum man grundlos zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Threats gleichsetzt (ok... Es ging um Monitore ) und einen schließt, dann kann ich die Füße nicht stillhalten... Ich bin schließlich hier um Antworten zu bekommen und nicht um Zeit in ungläubigem Staunen zu verballern. 

Wenn dann letztendlich selbst hier niemand eine Antwort auf meine Fragen hat, macht's die Sache nur noch interessanter... )

Aber dennoch Danke für Deine Hilfestellung.

Cube


----------



## Blauschwein (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: 29 Zoll, 21:9 Monitore sinnvoll für Gamer?*

Nichtsdestotrotz sind Äußerungen wie Hüter der Threads und Schwachsinn einfach nicht zielführend, wenn man Hilfe erwartet - Fachforum hin oder her. Selbst in Nerdvereinigungen ist Freundlichkeit manchmal der Schlüssel zu den gesuchten Antworten.


----------



## Cubefish (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: 29 Zoll, 21:9 Monitore sinnvoll für Gamer?*

Nochmal... zum besseren Verständnis. Ich bin ein grundsätzlich höflicher und selbstkritischer Mensch... aber wenn ich falsch und/oder selbstgefällig behandelt werde, bekomme ich Lust auf Konfrontation. Ich werde niemandem in den Hintern kriechen oder Honig um den Bart schmieren, der sich inkorrekt verhält nur um doch eine wohlgefällige Antwort zu erhalten...das ist Kinderkacke.
In jedem Forum gibt es Menschen, die in Ihrer Position in diesem Forum aufgehen... die vielleicht sogar ein umfangreiches Fachwissen vorweisen können. 
Wenn ich aber einen solchen Menschen hofieren muss, damit er mich demütig an seinem Wissen teilhaben lässt, bekomme ich nen Kotzkrampf! 

Also... wer mir zu diesem Thema 21:9, 29 Zoll Monitor helfen kann, her mit den Informationen. Ich freue mich über jede wertvolle Information von Erwachsenen.


----------



## DasRegal (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: 29 Zoll, 21:9 Monitore sinnvoll für Gamer?*

Hey,
schau dir einfach meinen Test an. Der sollte alles beantworten.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...viel-vram-braucht-man-wirklich-2560x1080.html

MFG


----------

